# 2010 Cannondale Full Catalog



## djh01 (Jul 21, 2009)

This is mainly for the pictures... some of the pricing seems wrong, and the specs aren't listed. There are tentative dates for release.

https://www.greatlakescycling.com/?page_id=1231&category=3

Just to whet your appetite... CAAD9-1 in BBQ










In case the site goes partially out, here is the directory with all of their images.
https://www.greatlakescycling.com/wp-content/uploads/wpsc/product_images/


----------



## tackhammer (Oct 2, 2008)

It looks like they are offering the CAAD 8 for 2010, there were 2 on the last couple of pages. Is that true?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes, CAAD9 moves more toward high end, CAAD9 will be entry level...

I was kind of hoping there would be a SuperSix Hi-Mod built in SRAM Red without going with the Ultimate but looks like it's either a non Hi-Mod or Shimano Dura-Ace...


----------



## 2cans (Aug 25, 2008)

Dan Gerous said:


> Yes, CAAD9 moves more toward high end, CAAD9 will be entry level...
> 
> I was kind of hoping there would be a SuperSix Hi-Mod built in SRAM Red without going with the Ultimate but looks like it's either a non Hi-Mod or Shimano Dura-Ace...


ya what the hell is up with that . SRAM RED wood of bine the cats meow


----------



## jar862 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Spec's!*

Looks like www.greatlakescycling.com has been updating the spec's for some of the bikes. They have all the spec's for the Caad9 1 and some of the Moto's.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

I like 2010 in white but I don't think the lower CAAD's have white. Ironically, I don't like the 09 white paint scheme as much. As for the lower CAAD's I'm not crazy about the BBQ, though I almost always prefer black over any other color. I think it's because all the lettering is in black too as opposed to white. I think the black on black lettering is a bit drab, but I know people like the stealth look. I was also never a big fan of blue either, and the 2010 blue is really really bright blue. I think the CAAD 9-5 comes in grey, white and red, but that site doesn't have any pics of that scheme so I'm anxious to see what that is like.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

ping771 said:


> I think the CAAD 9-5 comes in grey, white and red, but that site doesn't have any pics of that scheme so I'm anxious to see what that is like.


According to my LBS, the 2010 CAAD9-5 comes in grey and blue. This also agrees with the info that Starnut posted in his thread about the 2010's.

I am one of those people that likes the stealth look. I have two black cars, a flat black KitchenAid, and would have loved to have gotten a BBQ CAAD9-5 -- but I really can't justify the extra $ to get a 9-4 (which is available in BBQ) since I'm already stretching my budget to get the 2010 5.

I will probably remove the silly red and white decals from my bike when I get it.

Asad


----------



## B2010 (Jul 23, 2009)

*decals*

Can you just take the decals off that easily? There isn't a clearcoat over them??


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Crap, I hope not. I have no idea.

Asad


----------



## djh01 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah, you are not going to have an easy time removing the decals. Spend the extra money for the CAAD 9-4 BBQ. I don't think you will regret it in the long run.


----------



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

B2010 said:


> Can you just take the decals off that easily? There isn't a clearcoat over them??


Nope, you can't remove them that easily, they do have a shiny, thick & tough clear coat over them.

To peel the stickers, you'll have to sand the frame before. Then you'll have to repaint your frame because the sanding will have ruined the original paint job.


----------



## Tissot (Feb 17, 2008)

ping771 said:


> I don't like the 09 white paint scheme as much. .


me either... The only reason that cannondale did that was because they want CAAD9 looked like SuperSix


----------



## The Rock (Aug 18, 2009)

asad137 said:


> According to my LBS, the 2010 CAAD9-5 comes in grey and blue. This also agrees with the info that Starnut posted in his thread about the 2010's.
> 
> I am one of those people that likes the stealth look. I have two black cars, a flat black KitchenAid, and would have loved to have gotten a BBQ CAAD9-5 -- but I really can't justify the extra $ to get a 9-4 (which is available in BBQ) since I'm already stretching my budget to get the 2010 5. Asad



Same here, stealth rocks! def. my choice for CAAD9. 

CAAD9 (5) - Charcoal grey with a dash of red and white decals; 105 grouppo
CAAD9 (4) - Jet black matte; SRAM Rival grouppo
CAAD9 (1) - Jet black matte (BBQ) or Grey and Black; DA7900 grouppo

So on the CAAD9 (4) - Is the jet black matte same as BBQ? or are they two different options?

On the CAAD9 (1) - "grey/black" on the same frame? or do they mean a grey bike or a black bike. Can8t see how one could get grey and black on the same frame:mad2: does not make sense

Am weebit confused :cryin: Can anyone shed some light here (Starnut - do you know?)


----------



## djh01 (Jul 21, 2009)

9-4 comes in Jet Black BBQ or Red


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Jet Black is NOT the same as BBQ. Jet Black (BLK in Cannondale color codes) is glossy. BBQ is matte black.

Asad


----------



## djh01 (Jul 21, 2009)

asad137 said:


> Jet Black is NOT the same as BBQ. Jet Black (BLK in Cannondale color codes) is glossy. BBQ is matte black.
> 
> Asad


Wrong. For 2009 maybe... The 2010 CAAD9-4 BBQ's official color is listed as: "Jet Black (matte) (BBQ)"


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

djh01 said:


> Wrong. For 2009 maybe... The 2010 CAAD9-4 BBQ's official color is listed as: "Jet Black (matte) (BBQ)"


Aww, man, why did they have to go and change that on me??  

Either way, BBQ is HOT.

Asad


----------



## The Rock (Aug 18, 2009)

djh01 said:


> 9-4 comes in Jet Black BBQ or Red


Indeed :thumbsup: 

Jet black BBQ is totally breath taking. Got any pics of the CAAD9 (4) only in Jet Black BBQ you can post for us to drool over 

Not keen on the red frame.


----------

